# 2011 Routan Starting issues



## dbeard17 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have had my 2011 Routan for sometime and just dealt with this problem but it has gotten worse. I have researched youtube/forums/etc and can't seem to find the fix for this issue. First turn of the key in the morning the van will start up everytime no issue. However, after running for 10-15 minutes if you shut the engine off....turning the key to start it will just make a click sound. Sometimes 10-15 turns will get it to turn over....sometimes 100 turns. I have been stuck places before for 45 mins only getting a single click when the key is turned before it will finally turn over. I have replaced starter...alternator is good. I have replaced the part in the TIPM for the fuel pump. Seems like it is some kind of electrical issue...as if the starter is not getting enough juice. I've read maybe ground wire might fix?...I have no idea but hoping someone else might have heard of this issue and the fix.


----------



## dbeard17 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have read it could be neutral ignition switch that could be the culprit. I have tried shifting to neutral back to park and various other combinations and it will still just click on turn of the key


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

dbeard17 said:


> I have read it could be neutral ignition switch that could be the culprit. I have tried shifting to neutral back to park and various other combinations and it will still just click on turn of the key


Have you tried starting it while in park?


----------



## dbeard17 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes I have


----------

